# Help, I volunteered to ring steward



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay, good intentions. But I know zip about being a ring steward, yet I volunteered to do it. What do I need to know? Is there an online source for learning what to do and what not to do? I don't want to mess this up!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Inside or outside?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Outside. I have to add more letters because the post was too short just saying "outside."


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well... after our two shows with me handling my boy (whoohooo) as opposed to being a spectator.... the following seems about right.  

I do think that if this is your first show - you can lean on the more experienced stewards at the show.  

-------------

*Running a Conformation Ring*

Step 1 Arrive at the show at least 30 minutes before judging is scheduled to start in the assigned ring.

Step 2 Pick up the steward’s book, judge’s book, ribbons and other ring equipment from the chief steward, show secretary or, in the case of the American Kennel Club, the show superintendent.

Step 3 Take the bag immediately to the ring to which you have been assigned. It is inappropriate to take the bag anywhere but to the ring; do not go to the bathroom or stop for coffee on the way.

Step 4 Prepare the judge’s table. Lay out the placement ribbons and any special award cards that might be provided for the classes to which the judge is assigned. Make certain that the judge’s book that has been provided is for the correct assignment and that the judge has access to at least two pens with which to mark the placements.

Step 5 Ensure that the ring is clean of all debris, including dog hair or discarded bait. Make time to walk the mats in the ring before judging, not only to check for these items but also to determine if there are any bubbles, gaps or other problems that could cause a dog or exhibitor to slip, trip or fall.

Step 6 Hand out all exhibitor arm bands, marking those that are present with a check mark, hash mark or similar marking preferred by the stewards’ club. Arm bands that are not picked up should be set aside; however, no marking should be made on them until after the class to which they belong has been run.

Step 7 Call exhibitors to the ring at the appropriate time. Whenever possible, classes should be called “on deck” at least two classes in advance, so that the exhibitors will be ready to enter the ring when the judge is ready for them.

Step 8 Call the exhibitors into the ring in catalog order, unless the judge has expressed another preference. If any numbers have not been picked up prior to the class, call those numbers several times to allow the exhibitors to come to the ring if they have been delayed by other circumstances.

Step 9 Make certain the arm band numbers on the exhibitors match those that are listed in the catalog for that class. Mark the arm bands of any absentees with an “A” or an “AB” and set them aside to give to the superintendent later. Make the same notation in the steward’s book as well.

Step 10 Put all necessary placement ribbons within easy reach of the judge’s book.

Step 11 Mark the steward’s book with all appropriate placements, disqualifications and those excused for each class.

Step 12 When appropriate, call the first-place winners back to the ring for “Winners” judging. If no Winners judging will take place due to lack of competition, call the “Best of Breed” class to the ring.

Step 13 Place all appropriate ribbons, rosettes, trophy cards or special awards within easy reach of the judge’s book.

Step 14 Mark the steward’s book with the best of winners, best of opposite sex, best of breed and any other appropriate placements or special awards.

Step 15 Call the next class to the ring as the current class prepares to exit.


*After the Classes Are Over*

Step 1 Witness the judge signing the judge’s book.

Step 2 Call the photographer to the ring using the two-way radio provided by the club. If no radio has been provided, then notify the photographer that his or her presence is needed after the steward’s bag has been returned to the superintendent.

Step 3 Replace all absentee arm bands, leftover ribbons and awards and the two-way radio into the steward’s bag.

Step 4 Return the steward’s bag to the superintendent.

Step 5 Report to the individual acting as chief steward, indicating that the assignment has been concluded. If any problems have arisen, bring them to the chief steward’s attention.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When I've done conformation stewarding, all I did was check off dogs in catalog and hand out armbands. So all I had to know was what group each breed was in to find them in the catalog. The steward working in the ring did everything else.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

let the judge know that you are a first time volunteer and ask him/her exactly how you can help - what should you do when and where etc


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good for you for volunteering!

I only volunteered for conformation ring steward once at our specialty last summer. I thought it was a bit confusing so when my club offered a steward class this winter I took it. Is there a class offered in your area?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL! I have no idea how to find a stewarding class in my area, but I'd be very lucky if there was one in the few weeks I have to learn.  Jodi, I think we have only one steward in the ring, and it's me. :-o And Megora, thank you for those tips. I found something like that when I googled it. I also found this: http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/PDSTEW.pdf

I'm going to a cluster in two weeks, so I will sit right next to the table and observe as much as I can. It seems pretty easy, but I just don't want to mess anything up.


----------

